# aiuto installazione su hp 2133

## phnxttt

ho provato ad installare gentoo su hp2133 tramite chiavetta.va tutto bene fino a quando si blocca xorg,per problemi con i driver della scheda grafica.qualcuno sa come fare?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum italiano (Italian).

It's all greek to me, so moved here. Hasta la vista, babe.

----------

## lavish

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum italiano (Italian).
> 
> It's all greek to me, so moved here. Hasta la vista, babe.

 

So why didn't you move it here?   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Thread duplicato di questo comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

chiuso in quanto duplicato.

----------

